

How much media firms are donating to SOPA/PIPA sponsors.  - libraryatnight
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111203/00494716961/some-data-how-much-big-media-firms-are-donating-to-sopapipa-sponsors.shtml

======
nextparadigms
This is a perfect example of why lobbying should be made illegal as it is
bribery pure and simple, just under a different name. With "donations" like
these why even act surprised that Washington does whatever corporations tell
them to do.

